# pacesetter headers for 04 gto



## tq's goat (May 14, 2012)

Hey everybody, im going to pick up my new to me 04 gto tomorrow :cool
I may be jumping the gun a little but ive been doing a little research and im thinking about ordering some pacesetter lt headers (price IS a factor) Can i just drop them in? or do i need new mid pipes or anything? Please let me know. Thanks!!!


----------



## EmersonHart13 (Dec 23, 2011)

You will need Pacesetter mids that match your exhaust. Pacesetter does not sell mids with cats so if you need those you will have to get them put in by an exhaust shop.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Then a tune to get the most out of the LTs and get rid of the check engine light if it pops up


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

They are a bolt in, but they go up from the bottom and you need to pull the rack down to get the driver side in. Not a big deal, just take your time.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of non-US parts _BUT_ I'd get OBX headers over PS. The mild steel of PS will rust regardless of coating or anything. Will they last a while? Yes but IMHO headers should be of stainless even if the rest of the system isn't.


----------



## EmersonHart13 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have spoken with several happy Pacesetter header customers and most of the people that down them do not or have not owned them...

YMMV!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

. . . and how long have they had them and did THEY have other brands before? On the forums you'll find people like what they have without a lot of knowledge of other stuff.


----------



## tq's goat (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the responses and not giving me a hard time for not knowing my stuff. I really need tires before i do anything else. Not much life left on them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> . . . and how long have they had them and did THEY have other brands before? On the forums you'll find people like what they have without a lot of knowledge of other stuff.


Have you ever seen a thread where a set of PS headers has actually rusted through to the point of needing replacement?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Have you ever seen a thread where a set of PS headers has actually rusted through to the point of needing replacement?


Nope but I have seen there they'd rusted and started flaking off the optional coating. Coating IMHO is important for keeping heat in the tubes to keep gas velocity up and engine bay temps down. They also haven't been out that many years yet so we'll see. I have also seen tests of PS against headers like Kooks and they give up HP to the better brands. For a budget build I have no problem with someone getting them as they are better than stock cast manifolds but for longevity and power there are better options.


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

tq's goat said:


> Hey everybody, im going to pick up my new to me 04 gto tomorrow :cool
> I may be jumping the gun a little but ive been doing a little research and im thinking about ordering some pacesetter lt headers (price IS a factor) Can i just drop them in? or do i need new mid pipes or anything? Please let me know. Thanks!!!


I just put them on and then took them to a muffler shop where they put new midpipes with high flow cats on. You cannot use the stock cats from what I could see. Sounds amazing btw


----------

